# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pyetje per Studime

## Glorious10

Përshëndetje.
Qysh nga mosha e adoleshences kam pasur pasion per muziken dhe jam marr le të themi "gjysmë-aktivisht" me të nëpër kore te shkolles kryesisht dhe festivalet që organizoheshin ne qytet dhe jam çmuar jo shumë per vokalin sa per veshin muzikor. Por, pas shkolles se mesme u regjistrova ne një Universitet krejt te kundert nga ajo qka e kisha ënderr per shkak se kohët ishin te tilla dhe duhej që te drejtohesha aty ku ishin mundesitë më të mëdha të punësimit pas diplomimit  :Gjumash: . Tani jam në fund te studimeve (dhe si më i pjekur reflektoj me mirë) dhe pyetja ime eshte se a është vonë tani që të ndjek mesimet per Kanto (profesionalisht), a më duhet shumë përgaditje dhe mësime private per tu regjistruar së pari ne Akademi, dhe le te themi per tu barazuar me ata qe janë marr me muzikën aktivisht nga mosha e re.
Falemnderit paraprakisht  :Lulja3:

----------

